
Self-Interview: Seeking Co-Founders for SAAS Startup - Theaxiom
THE PRIMARY FOCUS<p>RideBounty - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ridebounty.com
On-demand vehicle sharing platform (similar to Uber and Lyft, but also for developers). This platform is targeted toward rural areas&#x2F;users who prefer not to have a mobile application. The process for vehicle-matching takes place through txt messaging and customer has the ability to set a higher fare (or bounty) to make their ride request more desirable. We are opening up the API to developers who can in turn develop whitelabel on-demand service applications, such as pizza delivery, courier services, etc.<p>THE COMPANY<p>Dynamictivity is a start-up company I have been playing around with for several years now, trying and failing on many ideas. I believe I have a winner here and I do have one co-founder who is committed to the success of this company. We are 100% boot-strapped and I pay for everything out of my own personal bank account. We have not approached any investors yet, however we do plan to in the future once we launch our beta. We are launching our alpha in a couple weeks and will begin having customers utilizing the platform, along with drivers.<p>THE INTERVIEW<p>To give you an idea of what kind of company I am building and also what working with me might be like, I am performing a self-interview. I will post the question and then I will answer it directly. I hope that this method will give you all a good idea as to what my vision is and hopefully attract the people who share similar visions.<p>Read the interview here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;document&#x2F;d&#x2F;1ic-Rjhs7fOqtxT_MrjGqss_o6D_oqoc3u53S-cCul04&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing
======
meira
Great post! I hope you find equally nice cofounders!

~~~
Theaxiom
Thanks Meira!

